# Meet Lacie!



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Lacie is a Maltese-poodle mix who will be 3 years old on June 6. She was surrendered by a family who didn't "have enough time for her" and is loving life in her new foster home. She's getting along well with the other dogs in her foster home - yellow lab and two Maltese - and is quite the snuggle bug, according to her foster mom. 

If anyone knows of a fur-ever home for Lacie, please contact Mary Palmer at Northcentral Maltese Rescue, 262-633-9371.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Oh Maggie she looks like a perfect little teddy bear! How on earth do people just give their babies away....I just don't get it  . Praying for the worlds best forever family to adopt this sweetheart.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Awwwww I love her, Maggie! I saw her pic on FB and fell in love! Hope she finds a great home soon. 


Sent from my iPad using PG Free


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Lacey is so pretty! I can't believe someone would give her up! I hope she finds her furrever home soon!


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

What a sweet girl. I'm so sorry her "family" didn't have time for her. I'm sure her next one will give her the love and time she deserves.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

She is really sweet I hope she gets a forever home fast


----------



## ToniLWilson (Sep 11, 2012)

Where is she located at?


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Hope she finds a forever home soon!


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

She's precious! She looks like Steve! Love her.


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Oh...Lacie is just precious. She looks like a fluffy, floppy stuffed toy! I hope she finds her perfect family!


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Oh My Shes Adorable Wish She was in Pa**


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

ToniLWilson said:


> Where is she located at?


She's currently in Wisconsin.


----------

